# Adding wall speakers to a Bluetooth 2.1 soundbar



## andypenn

Hi, I have a logik l32sbin16 2.1 Bluetooth soundbar. Can I add any Bluetooth wall speakers to this soundbar. I'm looking for cheap but decent Bluetooth wall speakers to go with this soundbar.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Thread locked, see duplicate post here:









Bluetooth soundbar adding extra speakers ?


Hi,I have a Bluetooth logic 2.1 soundbar, can I add any Bluetooth wall speakers to the soundbar.




www.hometheatershack.com


----------

